# sony ericson w580i



## Mr_bumpy (Sep 4, 2005)

i just got this phone about 15 hours ago
i love it so far
and i figured out most of the stuff that it has
however, my only concern is that when i have teh stereo headphones plugged in (corded) and the phone rings, it rings using the speaker, not the headphones, but i can answer and talk and hear with the headphones.

is there a setting somewhere that i need to change?

i know that it CAN do this, because my brother has the identical phone, about 2 weeks old

thanks


----------



## Alberto_K (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr_bumpy said:


> i just got this phone about 15 hours ago
> i love it so far
> and i figured out most of the stuff that it has
> however, my only concern is that when i have teh stereo headphones plugged in (corded) and the phone rings, it rings using the speaker, not the headphones, but i can answer and talk and hear with the headphones.
> ...


Why dont you ask ur brother?


----------



## mmyer2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the same issue with this phone. I want to use it skiing (where it'll be safe and dry deep in my coat) but I'll never hear the ring in there. If I have music playing it'll stop (makes sense) and I suppose I could set it to auto-answer but it seems sort of silly that you can't hear the ring in the head phones...

Also as for asking "why not ask your brother" -- because the the rest of us won't get the benefit of the answer!


----------

